# Zilla Killas Strike Unsuspecting Puffer



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This just in...it has been discovered that the elite bombing task force known as the Zilla Killas will be launching a series of TED's today at an unsuspecting puffer. That is all of the intel we have at this moment, but we will be following this story closely and report more as it progresses.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:hmm:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I see that ZK has been busy planning this weekend. Can't wait to see who this target is. Time to take out your aggressions on this unexpecting BOTL.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

VERY unsuspecting!! 

This one will be a good one!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

I love following these bomb threads, the language that you guys use is hilarious and half of these posts crack me up. All I can picture is you guys sitting across the street from the targets house with binoculars and walkie talkies haha.

Yet another bombing thread that I'll be watching!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Satelittes, drones, wireless devices, night goggles - only high tech stuff


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

This will fizzle out like 3 year old fireworks!!!!:boink:


J/K! Seriously this does not look good for the target!! I would hate to be in their crosshairs!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

TEDs?

Like short for Teddy Bears?

Freaking llamas... :der:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

0310 3490 0001 8665 24xx on it's way Captain!! and watch yourself squid / you did a helluva job hittin us but watch your ... (_well I was gonna say back but I don't think squids have a back / they're just all kinda roundish) arty:_


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> 0310 3490 0001 8665 24xx on it's way Captain!! and watch yourself squid / you did a helluva job hittin us but watch your ... (_well I was gonna say back but I don't think squids have a back / they're just all kinda roundish) arty:_


You got a lot of nerve makin fun on other people's backs!!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

1. I always kinda pictured these guys using the plastic army men like in toy story for their recon missions.

2. David is always watching his back(side) has to make sure it's dry!

3. Since you put up this thread, won't we all be "suspecting puffers" now? just wonderin.

oh yeah, I mostly just posted this to subscribe to the thread. I love watching this crap!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You got a lot of nerve makin fun on other people's backs!!!


LOL - ROTFLMAO - I was waiting for that: believe me / I knew it was coming LOL arty:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - ROTFLMAO - I was waiting for that: believe me / I knew it was coming LOL arty:


In other words, you wanted it to happen!

All this time, Shawn's been accusing us of being "fixated" on his crack... turns out this whole time he was doing things to try and focus attention on it.

You're twisted, Shawn! :shock:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

VERY NICE,

I wonder which will be more epic, the Llama teddy bear or the punishment that Dave is going to deliver to Ron. LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You got a lot of nerve makin fun on other people's backs!!!





gasdocok said:


> 2. David is always watching his back(side) has to make sure it's dry!


ound:

Time to start giving out RG.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

designing a zilla killa target pool...will post later...jk...got a guess as to the target but surprises are abound around here...writing my guess and putting it in a seeled envelope

op2:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> designing a zilla killa target pool...will post later...jk...got a guess as to the target but surprises are abound around here...writing my guess and putting it in a seeled envelope
> 
> op2:


Odds are you'll never figure this one out!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, we know from Shawn's "vague" post (by the way, was that supposed to be in verse or something? What was with the "/" anyway?) that it's a)a squid, who b)hit all the ZK. 

In Shawn's usual style, it's a total stumper, in the usual Shawn style.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, we know from Shawn's "vague" post (by the way, was that supposed to be in verse or something? What was with the "/" anyway?) that it's a)a squid, who b)hit all the ZK.
> 
> In Shawn's usual style, it's a total stumper, in the usual Shawn style.


Derek, Derek, Derek, Love your posts, they make me laugh out loud. Thank you youngster! :rofl:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, we know from Shawn's "vague" post (by the way, was that supposed to be in verse or something? What was with the "/" anyway?) that it's a)a squid, who b)hit all the ZK.
> 
> In Shawn's usual style, it's a total stumper, in the usual Shawn style.


*BUZZZZZZ!!!!!*

Thank you sir for your time and participating in the game but we're sorry to inform you...... YOUR WRONG!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I could have told you Derek was wrong. I know how llamas work... You spook the herd and they scatter. It is gonna be quite a while before they regroup and plot revenge. Which is good. Gives me time to figure out what to do now that you guys are picking up new llamas.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Gives me time to figure out what to do now that you guys are picking up new llamas.


Oh, I think we know what to do...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I could have told you Derek was wrong. I know how llamas work... You spook the herd and they scatter. It is gonna be quite a while before they regroup and plot revenge. Which is good. Gives me time to figure out what to do now that you guys are picking up new llamas.


Your time will come sir! But rest assured that there has been no scattering, if anything we have become a tighter organization.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> *BUZZZZZZ!!!!!*
> 
> Thank you sir for your time and participating in the game but we're sorry to inform you...... YOUR WRONG!!


:shock:

Wait. Shawn's writing in verse with that clue. Theose "/" marks where line dividers, like you see in lyrics and stuff...

...it's a tribute to Terry's poetry!

*TERRY! WATCH YO' ASS, MAN!!!*

Aww, c'mon guys, that's not even fair. He doesn't even hang out here in the cigar side anymore! He's gonna be WAY off guard!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

incoming ! 

0310 2640 0000 0935 4562


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :shock:
> 
> Wait. Shawn's writing in verse with that clue. Theose "/" marks where line dividers, like you see in lyrics and stuff...
> 
> ...


The ninja has become delusional! :der: PS - wanna make a bet on where it lands?? whatcha got to wager?? 2 wrong guesses already.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> 0310 3490 0001 8665 24xx on it's way Captain!! and watch yourself squid / you did a helluva job hittin us but watch your ... (_well I was gonna say back but I don't think squids have a back / they're just all kinda roundish) arty:_


so some of us are bored enough to use the new USPS site where I can track 10 numbers at once.

the worst part is I found the last two digits of your bomb but it won't tell me the destination


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

dougdog76861 said:


> incoming !
> 
> 0310 2640 0000 0935 4562


Who's this guy and when did he join ZK?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> the worst part is I found the last two digits of your bomb but it won't tell me the destination


It doesn't tell you where it is headed, just where the package is, so check it on Wednesday morning and see what town it arrived in.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Who's this guy and when did he join ZK?


 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/296458-newest-zk-member.html


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

dougdog76861 said:


> incoming !
> 
> 0310 2640 0000 0935 4562


and you didn't even make me guess the last two numbers


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> It doesn't tell you where it is headed, just where the package is, so check it on Wednesday morning and see what town it arrived in.


is there any way to find the destination like with UPS


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> is there any way to find the destination like with UPS


Only after it has arrived in that town :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> so some of us are bored enough to use the new USPS site where I can track 10 numbers at once.
> 
> the worst part is I found the last two digits of your bomb but it won't tell me the destination


_Really?_ You know the last 2 digits currently represented by "xx"?? Do tell (via PM of course)


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/296458-newest-zk-member.html


Interesting....not sure how I missed this one. I thought they only added Zogg & kapathy. Looks like their going the route of quantity to make up for the lack of quality in their attacks.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> is there any way to find the destination like with UPS


I've got an idea, how about you wait until Wed or thurs like the rest of us and see who posts that they got fubar'd by ZK.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Who's this guy and when did he join ZK?


Oh Mike, and all you other poor unsuspecting puffers - you have no idea.... I've got so many new recruits = Auburn, Alabama, FL, FSU, Notre Dame and USC have called me asking me to help them for next season!! :cheer2:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

max gas said:


> I've got an idea, how about you wait until Wed or thurs like the rest of us and see who posts that they got fubar'd by ZK.


you go ahead and do that. I have fun trying to find out.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh Mike, and all you other poor unsuspecting puffers - you have no idea.... I've got so many new recruits = Auburn, Alabama, FL, FSU, Notre Dame and USC have called me asking me to help them for next season!! :cheer2:


Recruit away Shawn. Just wait until that one top prospect slips thru the cracks and signs with another program. It's bound to happen.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Recruit away Shawn. Just wait until that one top prospect slips thru the cracks and signs with another program. It's bound to happen.


Yeah, maybe, then he'll spend a short time there and be looking to transfer to the BIG TIME!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

One thing's for certain: ZK knows how to run their mouth.

I haven't quite seen them back it up with actions yet, but they are good at running the mouth...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait??? We're bombing someone??? Who???? :noidea:













Oh yea. This poor soul:

9405 5036 9930 0♥♥1 0♥♥1 46


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

szyzk said:


> One thing's for certain: ZK knows how to run their mouth.
> 
> I haven't quite seen them back it up with actions yet, but they are good at running the mouth...


Where have you been - out of town - on vacation - away from a computer?? I love it when you joke like that Andrew ound:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Wait??? We're bombing someone??? Who???? :noidea:
> 
> Oh yea. This poor soul:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0♥♥1 0♥♥1 46


See shawn this is how you tease a DC #

by taking out 2 more #'s he made it from 100 possible combinations to 10,000.

This might take some time, CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0♥♥1 0♥♥1 46


Another llama love package... Put on gloves before you open it.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> *BUZZZZZZ!!!!!*
> 
> Thank you sir for your time and participating in the game but we're sorry to inform you...... YOUR WRONG!!


well then I'm throwing my envelope in the shredder, cuz that was my guess too


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Where have you been - out of town - on vacation - away from a computer?? I love it when you joke like that Andrew ound:


My guess: Living under a rock.



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> This might take some time, CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


If you PM me with the correct DC# before it lands, I will personally send you a 5er HTF and/or aged sticks. I'll even give you 3 guesses. And yes, the other numbers are legit and in proper order.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Where have you been - out of town - on vacation - away from a computer?? I love it when you joke like that Andrew ound:


Blah blah blah, more talk from ZK.

You guys might induce the fear in your fellow board members if you were only better organized. I just see mouths running all the time and haphazard strikes.

:banplease:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> My guess: Living under a rock.


Wrong.

You llamas are always wrong.









Nuthin' scary about you folk.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You llamas are always wrong.
> 
> ...


If you were going to post our sign, you shouldn't have cut the bottom part that says "and then stomp on it and bury it"...that isn't cool Andrew! :bitchslap:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> If you were going to post our sign, you shouldn't have cut the bottom part that says "and then stomp on it and bury it"...that isn't cool Andrew! :bitchslap:


Alright, I have to give it to you - that was a funny reply! RG given - just don't tell anyone, okay? :spy:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I could have told you Derek was wrong. I know how llamas work... You spook the herd and they scatter. It is gonna be quite a while before they regroup and plot revenge. Which is good. Gives me time to figure out what to do now that you guys are picking up new llamas.


well..you can start by figuring out if you and your little squid buddy Derek would like to be served in a garlic butter sauce...or fra diavolo style, or just dipped in cocktail sauce?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well..you can start by figuring out if you and your little squid buddy Derek would like to be served in a garlic butter sauce...or fra diavolo style, or just dipped in cocktail sauce?


I like my squid lightly fried with a nice lemon caper dipping sauce!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This just in...it has been discovered that the elite bombing task force known as the Zilla Killas will be launching a series of TED's today at an unsuspecting puffer. That is all of the intel we have at this moment, but we will be following this story closely and report more as it progresses.


Thats cute... TEDs (tobacco explosive devices).


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well..you can start by figuring out if you and your little squid buddy Derek would like to be served in a garlic butter sauce...or fra diavolo style, or just dipped in cocktail sauce?


Can I have mine all 3 ways????


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I like my squid lightly fried with a nice lemon caper dipping sauce!


isn't that called tarter sauce?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well per post #27 in this thread I guess the ninja showed his true self = spineless - as he failed to respond to the challenge much less even give it a try - cellaphods????


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> isn't that called tarter sauce?


Mayo and pickles, dude, mayo and pickles.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Mayo and pickles, dude, mayo and pickles.


Anything one would use tarter sauce on. I would rather use malt vinegar.

But in the situation I need to make tarter sauce. I guess I know now.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> But in the situation I need to make tarter sauce. I guess I know now.


If you're looking for a recipe, I'll also squeeze some fresh lemon into the mix, add just a touch of crushed garlic, some fresh dill and usually dried chevril.

Still, I stand by my lemon-caper sauce for squid! Yum!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ZK....Hi!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Mr Pink Ponie.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> ZK....Hi!


:cheeky:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well per post #27 in this thread I guess the ninja showed his true self = spineless - as he failed to respond to the challenge much less even give it a try - cellaphods????


Spineless? Well, yes, we squid lack vertebrae. But to your point, a) I'm 0 for 2. Betting seems foolish at this point. And b) I don't want to be presumptuous. But if your little diddy means what I think it means (that you're hitting a squid, but not Terry or David), my time is better spent reinforcing my underwater bunker! :shock: eep:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wrong Derek. Hitting somone a bit south of WA.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well good, as long as it's not me.

But what about this:



Oldmso54 said:


> 0310 3490 0001 8665 24xx on it's way Captain!! and watch yourself squid / you did a helluva job hittin us but watch your ... (_well I was gonna say back but I don't think squids have a back / they're just all kinda roundish) arty:_


Shawn says they're hitting a squid, but its not you, me, or Terry... is Shawn just confused again?!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Shawn may have been preluding to a future strike is all.

Don't get paranoid on me now Derek :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ohhhh. Yeah, I misread that completely. 


So you guys hitting dr. dirty? He's the only person from Hesperia, CA I know of...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Shawn may have been preluding to a future strike is all.
> 
> Don't get paranoid on me now Derek :wink:


Well we can clearly see who the "brains" of the operation are :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well we can clearly see who the "brains" of the operation are :lol:


Shawn, coming form you, isn't that a little like the pot calling the kettle black? Especially coming from you. oke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Shawn, coming form you, isn't that a little like the pot calling the kettle black? Especially coming from you. oke:


Nope


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ohhhh. Yeah, I misread that completely.
> 
> So you guys hitting dr. dirty? He's the only person from Hesperia, CA I know of...


I hope not, I have been beaten down all week..... My poor house cant take much more......


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The cigar that broke the llamas back...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like the TED strike is aimed somewhere in SO-CAL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmmm....Hesperia is high desert.............ok ok new sealed envelope


----------

